# Official introduction (...drum roll please...)



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Figured I would start a thread to introduce Spyke. He is now 9.5 weeks old and 5lb.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

And I get to be the first to welcome him! What adorable coloring! Cangratulations - he's quite a cutie.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Adorable !!! LOVE LOVE the last picture of him and ur dane!!! I wonder what he's thinking lol how are they getting along ?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

How fun! I love that last picture too. It looks like they are sending messages.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love it!!! It's like a flash-back to Kodi's puppyhood!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the name and the pictures


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So cute - I love his markings!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable Spyke! Love the pictures.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

That last picture should have captions.

Older dog: "look I think you're awesome and I'm glad you're here, you do know we have standards here"?

Spyke: Wanna be my friend?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Clara that's a hilarious caption!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't know you had a big dog! Spike looks like he like him or her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats...what a cutie pie!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the pictures and the name.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

What a cutie!!! And Karen, that's what I thought when I looked at Spyke's cute pictures. I was like, "he looks like Kodi" 
ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

"kicker" is usually good with posting right away - we haven't heard much from him .... i guess Puppy Spyke is keeping him busy LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the sleeping on his back pic...I'm a sucker for those shots!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome Spyke. Looks like you have a new "big" friend. Lots of fun coming your way.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

What a handsome little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh Spyke you are a cutie!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

The minute I saw Spyke I thought he looked like a baby Kodi. He's gorgeous.
Welcome from Cuba and me.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Spyke, love the name and the cute pics. Congrats on picking out a winner Kicker! 
-Jeanne & Emmie-


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww..... so so cute!!!! We need formal introductions to ALL your furbabies. The kitty and the BIG-BIG dog.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> "kicker" is usually good with posting right away - we haven't heard much from him .... i guess Puppy Spyke is keeping him busy LOL


man oh man...he is definitely keeping me busy! Today, I carried him around the pet store (no, I didn't let him walk on the floor) and everyone fell in love with him. He has a VERY laid back disposition, but does like to chew...so I'm keeping an extra close eye on him around the house. He has been playing quite a bit with my mom's ****zu, but her dog is about a year and a half and still a little too rough with him. My Dane is pretty good with him, but Spyke does not like barking and my dane will growl and grunt and bark when he plays...so Spyke ends up taking cover behind me. Other than that, he got his first bath today and smells soooo good. I am using Earthbath and BioGroom's Silk Creme conditioner. So far, so good...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG! He's too cute for words!!! I can't believe how much he reminds me of Kodi. He's a photo of Kodi the night we brought him home...


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> OMG! He's too cute for words!!! I can't believe how much he reminds me of Kodi. He's a photo of Kodi the night we brought him home...


Wow...I thought that was Spyke till I read your heading!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> OMG! He's too cute for words!!! I can't believe how much he reminds me of Kodi. He's a photo of Kodi the night we brought him home...





kicker0927 said:


> Wow...I thought that was Spyke till I read your heading!


Dag, *Spyke is Kodi's Doppelgänger*; they both have a little white patch on their chin.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh gosh he's adorable. He's my dream coloring. Love him!!! Congrats!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Dag, *Spyke is Kodi's Doppelgänger*; they both have a little white patch on their chin.


Audrey looked just like this as a little puppy too!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I love seeing pictures of little Spyke!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I just wanted to show off a couple more pics of Spyke....lounging!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Made my afternoon. Spyke is sooooo CUTE!  -Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

adorable! love the 3rd pix - the little peekaboo look - he probably thinking 
"you again with the camera- trying to sleep"


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> adorable! love the 3rd pix - the little peekaboo look - he probably thinking
> "you again with the camera- trying to sleep"


I guarantee he is thinking that. In fact, now that I think about it...that must be why every time he is looking for a place to lay he buries his head under something... he must be tired of being awoken to the camera flash. I can't help myself...LOL


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

So cute, sleepy puppy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is quite the poser! My guys never pose for pictures! He is adorable!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's just adorable!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I like Spyke ! :drum:


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

OOOH! Love it! He's quite sure of himself, isn't he?


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

I love how Spyke is looking up at the big dog. Spyke :cheer2:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

he is so cute! where are the videos??!! LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He just keeps getting cuter! There should be a law against this!!!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL...I will have to take some videos. Thanks!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Spyke is scrummy, and so is baby (and grown-up) Kodi; that looks like a really good car bed you've got there?? Cuba used to be in a closed-in sort of mini soft crate, but a cushiony open one would be good now....might you let us know what brand, though I'll bet it isn't gettable in the UK!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks like he is quite the personality!!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lalla said:


> Spyke is scrummy, and so is baby (and grown-up) Kodi; that looks like a really good car bed you've got there?? Cuba used to be in a closed-in sort of mini soft crate, but a cushiony open one would be good now....might you let us know what brand, though I'll bet it isn't gettable in the UK!


http://www.ladogcompany.com/LA_Dog_ProductPages/LA_Dog_LA_Rider_Car_Seats.html


----------



## Seattleite (Dec 4, 2013)

What a cutie! I love his markings!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Getting ready to take the Harley out for a bit!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Spyke is just too adorable in those sunglasses! :laugh:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Love the new pictures (and the video!). So cute!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

He looks so cool sporting his shades! 

How did the ride go? My guys would be so scared getting near a bike b/c of the throttle and roar of it.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> He looks so cool sporting his shades!
> 
> How did the ride go? My guys would be so scared getting near a bike b/c of the throttle and roar of it.


Well I am in the process of building a little carrier that he can ride on in front of me on the tank of the bike. For now, I just stuff him into the front of my jacket and zip it to his chin. He does fine, but its still pretty cold out here so after about 10 minutes or so he starts to burrow down into my jacket. My bike is really loud, but doesn't seem to bother him being on it...but being on the ground near it when its running scares him.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, I would highly recommend www.doggles.com if anyone is looking for some sunglasses, etc to make their hav look cool. LOL They are great...he cannot take them off due to the way the straps go. After a bit, he was just fine in them. I like them a lot.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

kicker0927 said:


> I just stuff him into the front of my jacket and zip it


Doesn;t surprise me you did that; such a guy thing to do. :biggrin1: I bet Spyke look soo cute on the bike with you.

You should build a side car for your Dane and Spyke in jacket - now - that would be good photo-opp!ound:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hey Kicker – hope all is well. I came across these 2 biker harness and it made me think of Spyke – he would look too cute with one of them.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

He is adorable! I love his markings.


----------

